# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #157 Do not make Mistakes about Character.

## Admin

Aphorism #157 Do not make Mistakes about Character.

That is the worst and yet easiest error. Better be cheated in the price than in the quality of goods. In dealing with men, more than with other things, it is necessary to look within. To know men is different from knowing things. It is profound philosophy to sound the depths of feeling and distinguish traits of character. Men must be studied as deeply as books. 


More...

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I enjoyed receiving wisdom in my inbox. It seems like a hundred years ago and the internet has changed so much... Lit Net has been an awesome community for many years.

----------

